# A shield bug



## lesno1 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Sep 26, 2021)

I t certainly is! Nice shot!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice specimen but the focus is slightly out, appearing to be on the leaf on the bottom side of the subject.  Sometimes difficult to nail with such narrow dof's.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 26, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I t certainly is! Nice shot!


Thanks Jeff it was a long range close up i was shooting the planes with a 55-250mm lens


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 26, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice shot.   🏆


----------

